# Breaking News : Audemars Piguet - départ du CEO



## Olivier Müller (Jan 31, 2010)

"En raison de divergences stratégiques, le Conseil d'administration et Monsieur Philippe Merk, Directeur Général, ont décidé de mettre un terme à leur collaboration."

Lapidaire, c'est le terme qui convient pour signaler le départ de M. Merk de la tête de la Manufacture du Brassus. Il avait pris ce poste en 2009, et y sera donc resté environ 3 ans - 36 petits mois, un score malheureusement fréquent dans les constantes chaises musicales de la Vallée de Joux et de ses proches paturages. Ce départ s'est, de toutes évidences, passé de manière peu consensuelle - doux euphémisme.

Le Conseil d'administration, présidé par Jasmine Audemars, a nommé François-Henry Bennahmias (photo) en tant que directeur général ad intérim. Agé de 48 ans, il est entré chez AP en 1996 et a exercé dès 1997 la fonction d'assistant manager marketing et ventes pour l'Asie-Pacifique et l'Europe. En 1999, il a pris la direction générale d'Audemars Piguet North America Inc, à New York.

M. Bennahmias suscite un respect certain de l'industrie horlogère, fort bienvenu pour relever les défis de croissance qui attendent la Audemars Piguet en 2012 - 2013. Toutefois, si l'on en croit la communication officielle, le poste qui lui revient n'est qu'intérimaire, impliquant la nomination d'un nouveau DG dans les semaines à venir, définitif celui-ci. A suivre, donc. Probablement le parcours tout à fait atypique de M. Bennahmias, hors horlogerie (Giorgio Armani, Les Copains, Reporter, Peter Hadley et Vilebrequin), donc hors sérail, fait grincer certaines dents du Conseil d'Administration. Peut-être tout autant que ses apparitions dans le star system US, ses people, ses greens - une pratique regardée de travers en Europe et surtout en Suisse, mais pourtant bel et bien nécessaire, au plan marketing, aux USA. 





​


----------

